# Size UFER



## walkerj (May 14, 2007)

Timster said:


> You obviously do not live in California from your "Captain Obvious" comments, so I will allow your lack of knowledge, with regard to Title 24.
> 
> Only about 2 paragraphs apply to us doing electrical in California, and the poster above you (hidyusbeast) actually said everything, that accurately describes all that we really care about here; not to mention that he freaking paraphrased it, instead of quoting the two paragraphs in Title 24.
> 
> ...


 

You are the reason people from the other 49 states don't like people from California.:furious:
Dickhead:whistling


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 29, 2007)

I used to put 20' of copper in until I actually read the code. Now I just leave a copy of the pertinent section on site to educate the inspectors.


I think it goes back to the days when they poured footings without rebar. I remember in the 70's having to put stakes in the bottom of the footing to support the 20' of copper. Now it seems that the footers are always loaded with rebar and we can just clamp onto a 20' section of it.


----------



## acrwc10 (Dec 10, 2006)

walkerj said:


> You are the reason people from the other 49 states don't like people from California.:furious:
> Dickhead:whistling


OH, Snap. No wonder I love NOLA so much. Rock on my Cajun brother. :clap:


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

acrwc10 said:


> Why not ask for a code citation to "get a better understanding" of this "Code".
> I am certain you will not get one. I guess when you drive a ground rod you are just screwed because you can't attach to it unless you use an exothermic weld. :laughing:


 
I'll print out Mag's code he posted and ask, but reality is I will have the copper in and ready. In reality I am doing something I probably shouldn't even be doing. I'm contracted under my C-8 which has no electrical section applied to it. Mind you, the GC's will pay for the ground, no problem there, inspector will pass it, no problem there and a photo will be taken for the future electrician...hopefully no problem there.


----------



## acrwc10 (Dec 10, 2006)

Chris Johnson said:


> I'll print out Mag's code he posted and ask, but reality is I will have the copper in and ready. In reality I am doing something I probably shouldn't even be doing. I'm contracted under my C-8 which has no electrical section applied to it. Mind you, the GC's will pay for the ground, no problem there, inspector will pass it, no problem there and a photo will be taken for the future electrician...hopefully no problem there.


As a C-8 in California you can run the UFFER as part of your installation, if the inspector can see that it is correctly installed why should he care who installed it ? Although that would explain why he is busting your nuts on this.


----------



## Timster (Feb 1, 2006)

acrwc10 said:


> Hey Timster, I am about 20 miles south of San Fransisco, and have a very clear understanding of title 24 ( my point in posting the link to it was most people think title 24 ONLY deals with energy conservation)
> 
> My comments on the grounding are spot on, There is no local code in Napa that requires what the OP is say,and it doesn't matter what the AHJ pulls out of his ass, if it is not a written amendment to the code it is not enforceable, So why don't you comment on what you know, that will keep you quiet for a while.
> 
> ...


I reread the whole thread here and yeah, I can see that I was a Dickhead.

Unfortunately I was actually born here in 'rump ranger village' and I have had to live in it for the last 40 years; but trust me, the majority are sometimes normal... 

acrwc, I've had the good fortune to work in San Rafael, the hills of Mt. Tamalpais, etc. and the inspectors are always a pleasure to work with...

San Francisco sometimes drives me crazy, and I guess I ranted on you guys.

Sorry about that.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Timster said:


> Unfortunately I was actually born here in 'rump ranger village'



Holy *&$^&*%$^ "Laugh Track Goes Here", Funny!!!


----------



## Code Talker (Dec 22, 2008)

Hidyusbeast said:


> Well being a California state certified electrician I guess I can answer this in more detail. California title 24 is a California only requirement that went into effect in October 2005. This is an energy conservation requirement that applies to residential construction (new and remodel). Basically this is applied to lighting in kitchens and bathrooms. In kitchens 50% of the wattage must come from high efficiency fixtures (fluorescent or l.e.d. ). In bathrooms the fixtures must be high efficiency or controlled by a occupancy/vacancy switch (manual on - automatic off. If the fixture is a recessed can the fluorescent lamp must be pin based. If the fixture is a recessed can with l.e.d. lamp it must be hard- wired. In addition all outside light fixtures must be high efficiency or have photocell/and or motion sensor. You have to take the good with the bad . . .


Wow, a couple misconceptions about Title 24. First, Title 24 does not only apply to residential, there are serious Title 24 requirements for commercial, secondly, exterior lighting (attached to the building) need not be controlled by a "photocell and/or motion sensor" if it is fluorescent.


----------

